# Internet mit 2 PC's (ISDN - Win2k und XP)



## riddler2kone (4. März 2002)

HallO!

Ich bruache DRINGEND!!!! eine detailvolle erklärung, wir ich eine internetverbindung (DFÜ Netzwerk), die auf 2k läuft freigebe, und wie ich im netzwerk mit XP auf diese zugreife, also damit online komme. VIELEN dank!!!!!

das ist extrem wichtig


----

2k = Internet

|
|
NETZWERK
|
|

XP = nix
  (xp soll die verrbindung con 2k nutzen)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

Am Einfachsten ginge es mit einem Router. Das ist auch die schnellste Lösung. Weiterer Vorteil: der Hostserver (2K) muss nicht an sein. Nachteil nicht unter 250€min zu bekommen.

Zweite Lösung:
Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in 2k integriert ist.
Dazu muss der Host immer an sein und wird bei Verwendung der Verbindung belastet.

Dritte Lösung:
KenDSL o.ä.:
Software-Router. Hatte ich mal hab mir aber dann doch ein DSL Router gekauft. Ist einfach besser. Ich hab mit meiner Schwester ein Netzwerk und da musste die dähmliche Software immer bei mir laufen haben, genauso wie den Rechner. Wenn ich dann Windows formatiert habe mussten alle Einstellungen neu gemacht werden. Und die sind nicht einfach.
Sprich: Funktionierte meistens nicht --> ******lösung.

Nimm nen Router. Ist das Geld allemal Wert. Du hast sonst nur Ärger.


----------



## riddler2kone (4. März 2002)

nehmen wir ICS

damit ahb cih mcih versucht (nix klappt )

wie geht das mit ICS


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

Ich geh jetzt erstmal pennen. Morgen Schule...
Kann ja mal schauen, ob ich da ne Anleitung aufgabeln kann.


----------



## Freaky (5. März 2002)

moin...

wurde das problem schon behoben ?
wenn nicht schön... 

also:
wenn der win2k rechner quasi als internet router fungierene soll mußt du vollgendes tun:

w2k:

also zuerst erstellst du die dfü-verbindung.
danach klickst du mit der rechten maustaste auf die dfü-verbindung
wählst die eigenschaften aus, und die letzte registerkarte aktivierst du die beiden kontrollkästchen.
solltest du dsl haben hast ja 2 netzwerkkarten drin wählst du also die inetfreigabe für das lokale netzwerk aus. firewall noch konfigurieren falls vorhanden.

xp: unter den netzwerkeinstellungen fügst du einfach die ip für den gateway (bei tcp/ip) ein (die ip des w2k). stellst den ie noch auf lan um fädisch.

glaub hab nix vergessen!!!!!


gruß freaky


----------



## riddler2kone (5. März 2002)

sorry

ich hab mich ned gemeldet

ich habs mit einem tuto mit ICS hinbekommen ))))


----------



## galdasc (8. März 2002)

kannst du ma die url von deinem tut zu ics sagen?? ich hab auch mal versucht ne inetverbindungsfreigabe einzurichten, aber des wollt net so wie ich. naja, dann hab ich mal n proxy server (jana server) probbiert, ging einwandfrei, aber ich konnte nicht spielen, d.h. ich konnte nicht mit dem pc wo der proxy nicht drauf war spielen, weil das spiel keinen inet server gefunden hat (=battle.net). hat da jemand ne ahnung von wie ich den jana server so einricht, dass ich spielen kann??

WäR obersupidupigenialst ;-)

thx

#cu#


----------



## cassiopeia (28. Mai 2002)

habt ihr vielleicht noch ne erklärung wie man mitm win2k-router ports freischaltet? ich brauch das z.b. für voiceovernet oder einfach was per icq verschicken-habt ihr ne anregung?


----------

